# This is just weird.



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Really? Why would someone do this? I mean it is creative, but I think it is too small for a betta.:shock:








Not the safest thing for a betta fish, and how do they clean it?


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

Wow that is unreal it looks like it someones office you see the files in the background so the person has a job but is going to still leave it in a coffee maker unreal but i can say ive seen worse as far as water condition and bowl size but that is still stupid i mean im sure they just take the coffee pot out and clean it and put everything back but still its like 3 circles around and he is done for the day he is bored after 3 laps wtf some people just dont care


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

It's not the absolute worst I've seen, I must admit, it's pretty cool, but not an appropriate home for a fish... It would make an awesome planted Nano tank.


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

It looks awesome, but I wouldn't keep a fish there. (What happens when someone wants coffee??)


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

thats creative i must say but too small for the fishy and i agree.... wut if someone wants coffee!?


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

If they made 3 gallon coffee pots...

It looks cool but yeah, it's really too small. However, if they made 2 or 3 gallon coffee pots that were clear I might do that...adding a filter and heater of course. It's a cool idea but not the best for the fish.

EDIT: like I said, it's too small to do this but if they made giant-size coffee pots...

You could have a filter intake, build the filter into the upper part where you put the water and coffee grounds and have the output where the coffee normally comes out! XD

My plans are perfect, they just need larger scale... D


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

Way too small for a betta....:[ Poor lil guy! I have seen much worse though :[ Some people just dont care...:'[


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Learn To Fly said:


> If they made 3 gallon coffee pots...
> 
> It looks cool but yeah, it's really too small. However, if they made 2 or 3 gallon coffee pots that were clear I might do that...adding a filter and heater of course. It's a cool idea but not the best for the fish.
> 
> ...


Do it! Lol! Make something that looks GOOD for bettas, that'll encourage people to keep them in bigger tanks ^_^ All good inventions started with an idea...


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

It might have just been for a photo shoot or a creative photo for an art project. =]


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

CodeRed said:


> Do it! Lol! Make something that looks GOOD for bettas, that'll encourage people to keep them in bigger tanks ^_^ All good inventions started with an idea...


Haha...I might have to contact them and see if they'll custom-make coffee pots/makers. If they would it would be really expensive though!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

What a waste of a perfectly good coffee pot!


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Learn To Fly said:


> Haha...I might have to contact them and see if they'll custom-make coffee pots/makers. If they would it would be really expensive though!


You could take a large bowl that looks like a coffe pot, glue on a handle, make the "coffee maker" out of cheap bendable plastic and a wooden frame and put all your wiring and tubing in that. =] Then it'd _*look *_like a coffe maker and pot as a betta tank but you wouldn't have to custom order anything just to tear it apart afterwards! =]


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Lol! That would be a good tank Idea.


----------



## Little Marlin (Jul 4, 2010)

i think that is mean. that would be like a full grown man in a kiddy pool.


----------

